# Further Confusion 2012 - November Newsletter



## frysco (Nov 10, 2011)

In this issue:
1.  _Further Confusion_ Needs You!
2.  Last chance badge submissions
3.  FC:Unleashed 2012 Call for Act Submissions!
4.  Still time to reserve a hotel room.
5.  Furry Market Place and Dealers Den
6.  AAE now accepting bids to chair _FC2013_
7.  Next staff meeting

*1.  Further Confusion Needs You!*

_Further Confusion 2012_ is drawing near and we're starting to put the finishing touches on it, we want your help to do that!  Lending a few hours of your time to the convention is a great way to help support our community and help improve the the overall experience of the convention for your fellow Furs.

Please consider volunteering your time as a member of convention staff or as a go-fur at the convention itself. 

All are welcome to attend our next Open Staff meeting at 1pm on Saturday November 12, 2011, in Room K at the San Jose Convention Center (on the Marriott side) or send mail to volunteers_@_furtherconfusion.org.

Come, find out how you can help us make _Further Confusion_ even better.


*2.  Last chance badge submissions*

_Further Confusion_ is currently seeking artwork submissions for the 2012 membership badge inserts. Both color and black and white artwork will be accepted, and all artwork will be considered on overall 'look and feel', plus these additional points:

- Size: Art must scale to be printed at 4" wide x 2" tall.
- Theme: Art must accurately reflect the theme of the con.
- Age appropriateness: The art must be suitable for viewing by children.
- Branding: '_FC_', '_FurCon_' or '_Further Confusion_' and the convention year, '2012', must be present.

Artists submitting images should be aware that there is no payment for badge art chosen, and the artist gives _Further Confusion_ the right to reproduce the image in the con program book and as badge art for _FC2012_. The artist will be credited on the insert and in the con program book. The artist retains all other copyrights and reproduction rights beyond the above.

Submission deadline _was_ November 1st, 2011. We are atill considering late submissions with the policy of the sooner we get it the greater the chance of it being used. All qualifying submissions will be seriously considered and 6 designs will be chosen for use. All artists will be notified by December 1st as to whether or not their submissions have been chosen.

Submissions should be in JPG format at best possible quality compression, 300 DPI (1200x600 pixels) minimum. An 8" by 4" original scanned at 300 DPI produces a good file to work with. Badge art submissions should be sent to badge-art_@_furtherconfusion.org. In the email specify your website (if you want it listed) and how you wish to be credited should your art be chosen.


*3.  FC:Unleashed 2012 Call for Act Submissions!*

It's that time again!

We're looking forward to another FANTASTIC year putting on another FANTASTIC show for all you awesome folks! 

Some things to look forward to for 2012:

- Bigger, Better prizes! $250 for first place!
- A new judging category! That's right! That makes 4 chances to win!
- The owners of Psycho Donuts will be returning as Judges!
- A bigger staff working on the show, which means more awesome!
- A longer show! We're going for a FULL 2 hours this time!  YAY!
- And finally, more seating because it's going to be at the CONVENTION CENTER! YAH!

We're already working on some big things for the show next year but there's one thing that we need above all else to make the show a success, YOU and YOUR ACTS!

So, our FC:U! leads have put together this little inspirational video for you to watch so hopefully get those creative juices flowing! http://youtu.be/NjU8imxO0zg

In order to submit an act, we need the following:
- Name of the group
- Names of Group Members/Number of Group Members
- Contact information
- Length of Act
- Description of Act
- Will your act require music or be a video?
- Do you want your act to be submitted for judging?
- Any special needs/props
- What type of lighting do you need (pitch black stage at the beginning/end, etc.)?

PLEASE SEND AS MUCH OF THIS INFORMATION AS POSSIBLE!

This form is VERY important to us for the planning of the show schedule, rehearsals, staying in touch with you, etc.

All submission forms, questions, etc. can be sent to: fcu-2012_@_furtherconfusion.org

Also, all of this information is on the YouTube video if you click on the, "Show More" button underneath the video.

If you are interested in working as one of our stage crew or are interested in submitting an act idea or just want to be in a skit but don't have an idea of your own, please feel free to e-mail us!

The deadline to submit acts is midnight at the end of December 31st, 2011.

We now officially have our own YouTube channel! Yay!

You can see our past videos and any that we put up at: http://www.youtube.com/user/furconunleashed

Also! We have a twitter account for the show! It's a great resource for show updates and information! Our twitter is: http://twitter.com/fc_unleashed

We look forward to hearing from folks and seeing the great acts people will be submitting! Please remember, without you guys submitting content for the show, it's just Humble and Sprout on stage being ridiculous for two hours or an entire show of our obnoxious humor translated into videos and acts, and no one wants to see that.... trust us...


*4.  Still time to reserve a hotel room*

We've got a great venue at the San Jose Convention Center featuring two very nice hotels, The San Jose Marriott and the San Jose Hilton.  Both of these hotels offer excellent guest services, beautiful accommodations and are connected to the San Jose Convention Center itself.  Room are still available in both hotels!

If you know you're coming and have not reserved a room yet, consider doing so. You wouldn't want to get caught out in the rain at the last minute!For more information about our hotels, our hotel FAQ and to book rooms, start at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2012/hotel.


*5.  Furry Market Place and Dealers Den*

Furry Market Place application time closes December 1st.

It's coming up on that time of year again. There are still 2 spaces left in the Furry Market Place at the time of this writing. But when they are gone, that it. Also, regardless of whether we get those two spaces sold or not, when it becomes December, we will be closing the application process and no further spaces will be made available.

So, if you need a place to sell your wares, and your wares are ones acceptable to 'General Audiences', then head on over to the website's Furry Market Place page (found through the Dealers page) and download an application. Fill it out and send it in!

Dealer's Room Waiting List - watch your email

November and December are the most common time for someone to discover that they are not going to be able to make it to the convention in January. So, if you have your name on the waiting list for the Further Confusion 2012 Dealer Room, make sure you check your email frequently. And if you have changed your email address, contact dealers@furtherconfusion.org with your new information and we will update our listings.

And for any dealer who does have a table that is reading this: If you find that you won't be at the convention in January after all, please contact us at dealers@furtherconfusion.org as soon as possible if you need to cancel and get a refund. This will give us time to offer your space to one of the 31 people that are patiently waiting on the waiting list. Thank you.


*6.  AAE now accepting bids to chair FC2013*

Every year, AAE, Inc, the parent corporation opens up bids for running the new years convention. It's that time of year again. AAE, Inc, is announcing that the bid process for _FC2013_ is now open. For detailed information on how to submit a bid to run _Further Confusion 2013_, please visit http://www.anthroarts.org/fcbids.html. The Deadline for Bid submissions is December 1st, 2011.


*7.  Next staff meeting*

The next staff meeting is November 12th, Saturday. The time will be 1pm in the located in the San Jose Convention Center, Room K, located on the first floor near the Marriott.

The remaining staff meetings prior to the convention will take place on December 17th and January 7th. 

-- 
_Further Confusion_
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/


----------

